# Comunicato ufficiale di Bee Taechaubol



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:

"Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.

Mi preme inoltre precisare che il signor Pablo Dana, intervistato oggi da "La Repubblica" e dalla "Gazzetta dello Sport", non mi rappresenta e non ha alcun titolo per parlare a mio nome. Voglio ribadire quanto già espresso col comunicato Fininvest: il Milan resta sotto la guida del Presidente Berlusconi, che è anche la mia guida. L'operazione avvenuta è un successo per lui e per il Milan, che grazie al mio ingresso potrà affermarsi ancora di più sul mercato asiatico.

Nelle prossime otto settimane, periodo di collaborazione in esclusiva, non rilascerò alcuna intervista. Questo è il tempo del lavoro, non delle parole"


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Azz.. Dana s'è preso una bella strigliata


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Victor "Twitter" Dana messo a sedere


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Lo pensiamo tutti


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Dana ha preso una badilata in testa che se la ricorderà a vita. Ecco perché è saltata la sua intervista a Radio 24.
Il vicedirettore della Gazzetta a Radio 24 ha detto che Bee si è incavolato perchè alcuni hanno parlato troppo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2015)

Dana è andato a spifferare tutto. Rotfl


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Giugno 2015)

"Questo è il tempo del lavoro, non delle parole".
Bravo!


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Finalmente,è proprio quello che volevo sentire dire. Capito,Dana?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

Onestamente per quanto erano interessante le uscite di Dana non sopporto minimamente sta gente malata di Twitter che condivide tutto. Professionalismo zero, secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Bene, aspettiamo i fatti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Dana ha fatto capire che puntano alla maggioranza, cosa che sicuramente ha fatto infuriare Berluconi, che come sempre vuole occultare la cosa fino all'ultimo secondo, prendendosi i meriti di aver risollevato il Milan da azionista di maggioranza.

Sempre pensato comunque che sto Victor Pablo Dana fosse un bimbom1nchia (eddai non è una parolaccia, non saprei che sinonimo usare)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Grandissima dimostrazione di serietà da parte di Bee. Bravo!


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

sempre scritto che non potevo sopportare Dana ed i suoi tweet da pubescente


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo metta a disposizione una certa liquidità per poter concludere un mercato per lo meno degno della nostra storia e del nostro nome.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2015)

Bee ha 2 balls che gli fumano ... Dai Twitter Dana torna nel cestino dopo sto EPIC FAIL


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2015)

ma io cmq non capisco tutta sta segretezza...Bee ovviamente parla cosi perche berlusconi gli ha detto di non dire altro.
Possibile che per avere una notizia sul milan e sui piani societari bisogna aspettare non si sa bene cosa...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma io cmq non capisco tutta sta segretezza...Bee ovviamente parla cosi perche berlusconi gli ha detto di non dire altro.
> Possibile che per avere una notizia sul milan e sui piani societari bisogna aspettare non si sa bene cosa...



E' un affare da un miliardo che tra l'altro non è stato ancora ufficialmente concluso, mi sembra il minimo stare zitti e non rivelare nulla fino alla fine.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...


Preoccupante, sembra quasi che abbia concluso solo un'operazione finanziaria atta al guadagno personale. Anche perché ribadire più volte che "comanda" Berlusconi mi sembra un modo per dire che a lui non interessa il lato sportivo.


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Impari intanto a tenere a bada i suoi collaboratori. Strana sta cosa.


----------



## proccus (7 Giugno 2015)

Beati voi che siete contenti che sia tutto ancora in mano al nano e il pelato...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Preoccupante, sembra quasi che abbia concluso solo un'operazione finanziaria atta al guadagno personale. Anche perché ribadire più volte che "comanda" Berlusconi mi sembra un modo per dire che a lui non interessa il lato sportivo.



Ha rilasciato altre interviste in cui diceva che il Milan tornerà ai fasti di un tempo. In questa fase credo non voglia urtare Berlusconi sparando slogan ad effetto. Ormai Bee ha capito con chi ha a che fare, deve fare buon visto a cattivo gioco almeno fino a quando non firma i documenti definitivi. Poi vedrete che si sbottonerà di più. E comunque gli accordi presi sono quelli che sappiamo tutti: lui è un aiuto, inizialmente è venuto per aggiungersi a Berlusconi e non a sostituirlo insieme ai dirigenti. Quindi fino al momento in cui non prenderà la maggioranza starà buono e parlerà in quanto semplice socio di minoranza. Comportamento per me ineccepibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2015)

Schietto e preciso. Ottimo Bee.


----------



## Marilson (7 Giugno 2015)

questo Bee sembra avere gli "attributi" granitici. Mi piace assai


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Ha due palle quadrate pure questo


----------



## Heaven (7 Giugno 2015)

Il fatto che le notizie riguardanti il mercato siano lontane della sua volontà un po' mi spaventa, ma sarà una prassi


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Giugno 2015)

suma su facebook ha definito questo comunicato strepitoso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Il fatto che le notizie riguardanti il mercato siano lontane della sua volontà un po' mi spaventa, ma sarà una prassi



Come detto sono frasi prudenziali in una fase delicata... ma intanto la notizia su Dani Alves l'ha retwittata


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> suma su facebook ha definito questo comunicato strepitoso.





Finchè la trattativa era aperta l'ha insultato in ogni momento in cui apriva bocca.


----------



## ildemone85 (7 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=197]ildemone85[/MENTION] al prossimo copia incolla, ban.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

*Currò (Repubblica), intervenuto in diretta a TopCalcio 24, afferma: "Stasera denuncio chi ha voluto screditare me ed il mio giornale per l'intervista a Dana. Quest'ultimo non dice nulla di nuovo, Bee e Dana affermano le stesse cose. Il thailandese è stato pressato da Fininvest a minimizzare ed a mantenere il riserbo. Dana non si è inventato nulla, e nel suo comunicato Bee afferma le stesse cose." Ravezzani gli chiede perché si dice che è fatta se mancano 8 settimane e Currò: "Non è fatta ma colleghi economisti mi dicono che sarebbe clamoroso se saltasse tutto. Per me comunque la chiave è Doyen, stanno già lavorando con Galliani e se danno garanzie sul mercato allora l'affare si farà. Anch'io sono il primo a dubitare dell'affare visto il valore di un miliardo dato al club, ma Bee è convinto di raddoppiare il valore sfruttando il mercato asiatico." Ravezzani a quel punto insiste affermano che Berlusconi negli ultimi tempi ha detto solo bugie, ma Currò invita a non stupirsi delle sue dichiarazioni. Nello studio intanto si fa ironia. Biasin: "Com'è possibile passare dai parametri zero ad Ibrahimovic?" Chirico: "Si, va a bruciarsi gli ultimi anni di carriera..."*


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica), intervenuto in diretta a TopCalcio 24, afferma: "Stasera denuncio chi ha voluto screditare me ed il mio giornale per l'intervista a Dana. Quest'ultimo non dice nulla di nuovo, Bee e Dana affermano le stesse cose. Il thailandese è stato pressato da Fininvest a minimizzare ed ha mantenere il riserbo. Dana non si è inventato nulla, e nel suo comunicato Bee afferma le stesse cose." Ravezzani gli chiede perché si dice che è fatta se mancano 8 settimane e Currò: "Non è fatta ma colleghi economisti mi dicono che sarebbe clamoroso se saltasse tutto. Per me comunque la chiave è Doyen, stanno già lavorando con Galliani e se danno garanzie sul mercato allora l'affare si farà. Anch'io sono il primo a dubitare dell'affare visto il valore di un miliardo dato al club, ma Bee è convinto di raddoppiare il valore sfruttando il mercato asiatico." Ravezzani a quel punto insiste affermano che Berlusconi negli ultimi tempi ha detto solo bugie, am Currò invita a non stupirsi delle sue dichiarazioni. Nello studio intanto si fa ironia. Biasin: "Com'è possibile passare dai parametri zero ad Ibrahimovic?" Chirico: "Si, va a bruciarsi gli ultimi anni di carriera..."*



Insomma una trasmissione imparziale, tra questi e Suma.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica), intervenuto in diretta a TopCalcio 24, afferma: "Stasera denuncio chi ha voluto screditare me ed il mio giornale per l'intervista a Dana. Quest'ultimo non dice nulla di nuovo, Bee e Dana affermano le stesse cose. Il thailandese è stato pressato da Fininvest a minimizzare ed a mantenere il riserbo. Dana non si è inventato nulla, e nel suo comunicato Bee afferma le stesse cose." Ravezzani gli chiede perché si dice che è fatta se mancano 8 settimane e Currò: "Non è fatta ma colleghi economisti mi dicono che sarebbe clamoroso se saltasse tutto. Per me comunque la chiave è Doyen, stanno già lavorando con Galliani e se danno garanzie sul mercato allora l'affare si farà. Anch'io sono il primo a dubitare dell'affare visto il valore di un miliardo dato al club, ma Bee è convinto di raddoppiare il valore sfruttando il mercato asiatico." Ravezzani a quel punto insiste affermano che Berlusconi negli ultimi tempi ha detto solo bugie, ma Currò invita a non stupirsi delle sue dichiarazioni. Nello studio intanto si fa ironia. Biasin: "Com'è possibile passare dai parametri zero ad Ibrahimovic?" Chirico: "Si, va a bruciarsi gli ultimi anni di carriera..."*



Ma dai, 4 incompetenti e rosiconi, soprattutto gli ultimi due che quando vedranno Ibra tornare con la sciarpa del Milan a Malpensa se ne torneranno buoni nella loro cuccia come dei cani bastonati. Quella trasmissione è il trash per eccellenza


----------



## Casnop (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica), intervenuto in diretta a TopCalcio 24, afferma: "Stasera denuncio chi ha voluto screditare me ed il mio giornale per l'intervista a Dana. Quest'ultimo non dice nulla di nuovo, Bee e Dana affermano le stesse cose. Il thailandese è stato pressato da Fininvest a minimizzare ed a mantenere il riserbo. Dana non si è inventato nulla, e nel suo comunicato Bee afferma le stesse cose." Ravezzani gli chiede perché si dice che è fatta se mancano 8 settimane e Currò: "Non è fatta ma colleghi economisti mi dicono che sarebbe clamoroso se saltasse tutto. Per me comunque la chiave è Doyen, stanno già lavorando con Galliani e se danno garanzie sul mercato allora l'affare si farà. Anch'io sono il primo a dubitare dell'affare visto il valore di un miliardo dato al club, ma Bee è convinto di raddoppiare il valore sfruttando il mercato asiatico." Ravezzani a quel punto insiste affermano che Berlusconi negli ultimi tempi ha detto solo bugie, ma Currò invita a non stupirsi delle sue dichiarazioni. Nello studio intanto si fa ironia. Biasin: "Com'è possibile passare dai parametri zero ad Ibrahimovic?" Chirico: "Si, va a bruciarsi gli ultimi anni di carriera..."*



Se Curro' pensa davvero che la conclusione dell'accordo tra Fininvest e Mr. Bee per la cessione di quote dipenda dai rapporti tra Galliani e il fondo Doyen, dimostra che ha completamente perso la connessione con la realtà. Quello dei consulenti di mercato è un aspetto marginale in una operazione che tra studi di fattibilità sull'impatto del titolo Milan sul mercato, stock di azioni da liberare per il collocamento, patti di sindacato, riparto di oneri e ridefinizione della governance ha tantissima carne a cuocere. Il fondo Doyen sarebbe stato il gestore dominante del mercato nell'ipotesi di un Mr. Bee azionista di maggioranza assoluta, ma è chiaro che in questo contesto la mano è di Galliani, piaccia o non piaccia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

Eddai, già se la fa addosso Chirico ?


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Qualcuno davvero pensa che l 'operazione possa saltare?


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2015)

Mi preoccupa il fatto che abbia detto che non farà mercato...non ci saranno soldi neppure quest'anno.


----------



## Aphex (7 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno davvero pensa che l 'operazione possa saltare?



È praticamente impossibile, per tantissimi motivi. 
Anzi, per 480Ml di motivi; non si rinunciano a tutti questi soldi per queste inezie suvvia.


----------



## Aphex (7 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa il fatto che abbia detto che non farà mercato...non ci saranno soldi neppure quest'anno.



Ma non è vero, ha detto solo che lui nell'ambito sportivo non mette becco. Giustamente.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa il fatto che abbia detto che non farà mercato...non ci saranno soldi neppure quest'anno.


No attenzione ha semplicemente detto che non dà giudizi sul mercato perché non è il suo ruolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



Questo per me ribadisce quanto Bee sia una persona seria, e Dana non mi ha mai convinto fino in fondo.

La mia paura? Che le parole di Dana abbiano in qualche modo irritato il Berlusca, come l' eccessiva esposizione mediatica dell'altra volta, e che sia stato messo ancora qualche punto interrogativo sulla trattativa. Speriamo di no...

Le parole di Bee però spengono del tutto l'eventuale fuoco.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2015)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, ha detto solo che lui nell'ambito sportivo non mette becco. Giustamente.





franck3211 ha scritto:


> No attenzione ha semplicemente detto che non dà giudizi sul mercato perché non è il suo ruolo.



Speriamo allora..


----------



## marcus83 (8 Giugno 2015)

dallo sto muto come un pesce (galliani ) allo SPETTEGULEZ di DANA ... che personaggi ... cmq non puo' saltare l'operazione dai ... sarebbe RIDICOLO


----------



## tapiro1 (8 Giugno 2015)

*Chirico e Biasin guardassero in casa loro.....*



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica), intervenuto in diretta a TopCalcio 24, afferma: "Stasera denuncio chi ha voluto screditare me ed il mio giornale per l'intervista a Dana. Quest'ultimo non dice nulla di nuovo, Bee e Dana affermano le stesse cose. Il thailandese è stato pressato da Fininvest a minimizzare ed a mantenere il riserbo. Dana non si è inventato nulla, e nel suo comunicato Bee afferma le stesse cose." Ravezzani gli chiede perché si dice che è fatta se mancano 8 settimane e Currò: "Non è fatta ma colleghi economisti mi dicono che sarebbe clamoroso se saltasse tutto. Per me comunque la chiave è Doyen, stanno già lavorando con Galliani e se danno garanzie sul mercato allora l'affare si farà. Anch'io sono il primo a dubitare dell'affare visto il valore di un miliardo dato al club, ma Bee è convinto di raddoppiare il valore sfruttando il mercato asiatico." Ravezzani a quel punto insiste affermano che Berlusconi negli ultimi tempi ha detto solo bugie, ma Currò invita a non stupirsi delle sue dichiarazioni. Nello studio intanto si fa ironia. Biasin: "Com'è possibile passare dai parametri zero ad Ibrahimovic?" Chirico: "Si, va a bruciarsi gli ultimi anni di carriera..."*


.....Ora la novità di questi signori sarà che gli eventuali campioni che arriveranno sono venuti in.... Prepensionamento....


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica), intervenuto in diretta a TopCalcio 24, afferma: "Stasera denuncio chi ha voluto screditare me ed il mio giornale per l'intervista a Dana. Quest'ultimo non dice nulla di nuovo, Bee e Dana affermano le stesse cose. Il thailandese è stato pressato da Fininvest a minimizzare ed a mantenere il riserbo. Dana non si è inventato nulla, e nel suo comunicato Bee afferma le stesse cose." Ravezzani gli chiede perché si dice che è fatta se mancano 8 settimane e Currò: "Non è fatta ma colleghi economisti mi dicono che sarebbe clamoroso se saltasse tutto. Per me comunque la chiave è Doyen, stanno già lavorando con Galliani e se danno garanzie sul mercato allora l'affare si farà. Anch'io sono il primo a dubitare dell'affare visto il valore di un miliardo dato al club, ma Bee è convinto di raddoppiare il valore sfruttando il mercato asiatico." Ravezzani a quel punto insiste affermano che Berlusconi negli ultimi tempi ha detto solo bugie, ma Currò invita a non stupirsi delle sue dichiarazioni. Nello studio intanto si fa ironia. Biasin: "Com'è possibile passare dai parametri zero ad Ibrahimovic?" Chirico: "Si, va a bruciarsi gli ultimi anni di carriera..."*



Ma Currò vorrebbe querelare Mr Bee per il suo comunicato'?? ahahahah a che livelli sta il giornalismo italiano. vergognoso


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica), intervenuto in diretta a TopCalcio 24, afferma: "Stasera denuncio chi ha voluto screditare me ed il mio giornale per l'intervista a Dana. Quest'ultimo non dice nulla di nuovo, Bee e Dana affermano le stesse cose. Il thailandese è stato pressato da Fininvest a minimizzare ed a mantenere il riserbo. Dana non si è inventato nulla, e nel suo comunicato Bee afferma le stesse cose." Ravezzani gli chiede perché si dice che è fatta se mancano 8 settimane e Currò: "Non è fatta ma colleghi economisti mi dicono che sarebbe clamoroso se saltasse tutto. Per me comunque la chiave è Doyen, stanno già lavorando con Galliani e se danno garanzie sul mercato allora l'affare si farà. Anch'io sono il primo a dubitare dell'affare visto il valore di un miliardo dato al club, ma Bee è convinto di raddoppiare il valore sfruttando il mercato asiatico." Ravezzani a quel punto insiste affermano che Berlusconi negli ultimi tempi ha detto solo bugie, ma Currò invita a non stupirsi delle sue dichiarazioni. Nello studio intanto si fa ironia. Biasin: "Com'è possibile passare dai parametri zero ad Ibrahimovic?" Chirico: "Si, va a bruciarsi gli ultimi anni di carriera..."*



Ravezzani è veramente ridicolo. Prima butta fango su Bee millantando fonti che gli assicurano che B. ha rifiutato l'offerta di Bee a discapito di quella della fantomatica dama cinese, poi viene sbugiardato con i fatti ma continua imperterrito a scrivere (su Twitter) e dire a voce (sul suo programma) baggianate. E' semplicemente un giornalaio della peggior specie.


----------



## mistergao (8 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bee Taechaubol ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale sulle ultime notizie circolate a mezzo stampa:
> 
> "Leggo su organi di informazione italiani ricostruzioni e retroscena non corrispondenti alla realtà. Inoltre, mi sono state attribuite intenzioni del tutto lontane dalla mia volontà. Smentisco poi di aver espresso giudizi sul mercato: la gestione tecnica e sportiva compete al presidente Berlusconi e ai suoi collaboratori.
> 
> ...



E qui ha fatto bene. Per il resto non ci tocca che aspettare e vedere come andranno i prossimi mesi, anche se io non mi aspetto un impatto importante di Bee a livello di benefici sui conti della squadra nel breve termine, secondo me le cose importanti le vedremo dal 2016



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Currò (Repubblica), intervenuto in diretta a TopCalcio 24, afferma: "Stasera denuncio chi ha voluto screditare me ed il mio giornale per l'intervista a Dana. Quest'ultimo non dice nulla di nuovo, Bee e Dana affermano le stesse cose. Il thailandese è stato pressato da Fininvest a minimizzare ed a mantenere il riserbo. Dana non si è inventato nulla, e nel suo comunicato Bee afferma le stesse cose." Ravezzani gli chiede perché si dice che è fatta se mancano 8 settimane e Currò: "Non è fatta ma colleghi economisti mi dicono che sarebbe clamoroso se saltasse tutto. Per me comunque la chiave è Doyen, stanno già lavorando con Galliani e se danno garanzie sul mercato allora l'affare si farà. Anch'io sono il primo a dubitare dell'affare visto il valore di un miliardo dato al club, ma Bee è convinto di raddoppiare il valore sfruttando il mercato asiatico." Ravezzani a quel punto insiste affermano che Berlusconi negli ultimi tempi ha detto solo bugie, ma Currò invita a non stupirsi delle sue dichiarazioni. Nello studio intanto si fa ironia. Biasin: "Com'è possibile passare dai parametri zero ad Ibrahimovic?" Chirico: "Si, va a bruciarsi gli ultimi anni di carriera..."*



Anch'io stavo guardando Tele Lombardia ieri sera e prendo tutto ciò che hanno detto con un certo distacco. Del resto si parla di una trasmissione nella quale spadroneggia uno come Pompilio, che tra infarti e lacrime la fa sembrare sempre più una versione lombarda di Un posto al sole...


----------

